
Exploiting Linux and PaX ASLR's Weaknesses on 32-bit and 64-bit Systems - h2hn
https://www.blackhat.com/asia-16/briefings.html#exploiting-linux-and-pax-aslrs-weaknesses-on-32-bit-and-64-bit-systems
======
h2hn
The spender's opinion is interesting:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/668735/](https://lwn.net/Articles/668735/)

